# Need Tips on starting a freelance makeup business



## patty006 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I used to come on this site religiously for quite a while, but I recently had a baby boy, Ayden who is almost 6 months old.  Needless to say, its great to be back!

So, on with the questions.
I am a single mom and I don't want to work for someone else and have always dreamed of having my own freelance makeup business.  I live in a small town in New Brunswick, Canada and there isn't much going on for makeup.  I want to start my own business because I feel there would be a good demand since there isn't much going on.

I'd like to know, I have tons of experience but Im not a certified makeup artist but do people really look at that or care?  Also, how do I get my foot in the door and im clueless where to start and how to start.
Also, I'd like to know what things I would need to start the business.  Like, products(no need to list name brands) and supplies and where to get them.
I've looked on ebay but its kind of pricey.

And I wanted to know about portfolios too.  Ive started one with before and after pics of my friends but it looks a bit childish and like a scrapbook.  Any tips?

Any ideas would be a help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 23, 2008)

Of course it's pricey... start up costs for any business always will be in the beginning. 

For your portfolio, I would try to use ModelMayhem.com took hook up with a photographer. Also, that's a great way to get some work as a MUA. You can also try cropping your photos and doing close-up's of just the eye m/u or whatever the best thing is and making it the size so that the pictures are all the same size.

If you are serious about freelancing, I suggest you hire (if you don't know how to) someone to design a website for you with your portfolio.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Of course it's pricey... start up costs for any business always will be in the beginning. 

For your portfolio, I would try to use ModelMayhem.com took hook up with a photographer. Also, that's a great way to get some work as a MUA. You can also try cropping your photos and doing close-up's of just the eye m/u or whatever the best thing is and making it the size so that the pictures are all the same size.

If you are serious about freelancing, I suggest you hire (if you don't know how to) someone to design a website for you with your portfolio._

 
Aw congrats! ^ agreed. Build your portfolio there, or just build one and keep all the professional photos that you take and build a portfolio there so that people can use it for reference.
As for the tools and makeup, I guess you can use your own.


----------

